# Would you date someone who has depersonalization derealization disorder?



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

I never had a girlfriend. This is because I am introverted, have social anxiety, and other reasons. But I would date someone with my disorder especially if she got it the same way I did. I got it from trauma. Child sex abuse from ages 5-12. Any women here who go it from child sex abuse also?


----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey, I am married and probably a lot older than you, so I do not reply as a candidate, lol, but as someone who has experienced childhood sexual abuse, along with all the other abuse that goes with it, physical, emotional, cognitive (gaslighting).

I admire you talking openly about the abuse, as I think it is high time that we speak up about it. Yes, childhood abuse, in particular childhood sexual abuse does this to people, makes us dissociative along the dissociative spectrum, including conditions such as DPDR, dissociative amnesia, identity confusion, dissociative fugue, DID. It leaves so many scars that we need to deal with, but recovery is possible, including a meaningful, loving relationship with another person.

I am sorry it happened to you. Being able to talk about the abuse was the only way for me to survive the whole processing of the trauma, once I dug deeper.

I hope you will find the girl you are looking for.

<3

A.


----------



## Sobxarre (Jan 25, 2021)

I didn't get mine from sexual abuse. But yes I'd date someone with dpdr, it would be nice to be so understood by a partner in those really hard times.


----------

